# 16v aba swap question



## hlcooper55 (Oct 8, 2010)

Can I use the crank out of the 16v abf block for the aba?


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

Why swap crank? Is aba obd1 forged crank?

Yea i hear they are interchangeable buddy


----------



## terrible-one (Jul 20, 2005)

*re*

yes the cranks are interchangeable the throws will be the same


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

They will interchange, but may I ask why you would like to swap in an abf unit?


----------

